# My “Rustomod” Cruiser project



## SoBayRon (Jan 3, 2021)

Well, I’ve been busy the last week or so resurrecting a cruiser frame that has been outside in the backyard since I bought the house in 98. I’ve always thought that this one was too far gone to bring back to life. About a week ago, on Danny the Schwinn Freak’s “Let’s see some 70’s & 80’s Spitfire and Cruiser” thread, some of you guys helped me narrow down when this bike was built - thanks! According to the serial number and head badge, the frame was made in 84 and the bike was also assembled in 84 (badge # 2704).  Since I have recently retired, I have been bitten by the biking bug and wanted a daily rider to complement my Spitfire. So I cleaned and lubed it up, got a pair of S2 rims and new tires from a longtime Caber (who was great and thanks for helping out a newbie like me!) Below are photos of how the bike looked when I drug it out from behind the shed, one or two of the build and a night shot or two, because I just got the seat and grips on a few minutes ago and took it for a test ride. Rides great, but I think a pair of taller bars may be in order. It may be a pretty unremarkable build, but it was my first and though not through with it, pretty pleased with the result. Let me know what you think!


----------



## Hukah (Jan 6, 2021)

SoBayRon said:


> Let me know what you think!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1332474



Did that chain clean up like that or did you put a new one on? I have one similar from my old Monark if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## SoBayRon (Jan 7, 2021)

Yes, it is a new KMC chain. The original was not only very rusty and crusty, but it also had a broken/rotted link.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Jan 7, 2021)

Nice job on the clean up. You saved a bicycle that was headed for the metal recyclers and turned it in to a rider.


----------



## SoBayRon (Jan 7, 2021)

Thanks, Tim the Skid - it will have a new life!


----------



## Hammerhead (Jan 10, 2021)

Excellent work and save. That blue is looking sharp.
Hammerhead


----------



## Grumpy Grampy (Jan 11, 2021)

Awesome job! I just started on my 81 western flyer hope it finish out as good as yours.


----------



## Grumpy Grampy (Jan 11, 2021)

Grumpy Grampy said:


> Awesome job! I just started on my 81 western flyer hope it finish out as good as yours.



It's my first time also


----------



## Lonestar (Jan 20, 2021)

Nice job!


----------



## ian (Jan 20, 2021)

Lookin' good. Glad to see another rider back in use.


----------



## olevince (Jan 20, 2021)

Nice job. Looks like a comfortable rider.


----------



## SoBayRon (Jan 20, 2021)

Thanks for all the positive feedback!


----------



## SoBayRon (Mar 22, 2021)

Update on the ‘84 Rustomod - Changed back to original wheels with diamond tread tires and different seat. Did a little tune up maintenance and out for a short test ride. Rides nice and smooth. No creaks or squeaks!


----------



## ian (Mar 22, 2021)

SoBayRon said:


> Update on the ‘84 Rustomod - Changed back to original wheels with diamond tread tires and different seat. Did a little tune up maintenance and out for a short test ride. Rides nice and smooth. No creaks or squeaks!
> 
> View attachment 1377930
> 
> View attachment 1377931



Less IS more!! Noice ride ya got there......


----------



## Norrin (Mar 23, 2021)

Looks great, it cleaned up really well.  Now ride the wheels off it.


----------



## SoBayRon (May 6, 2021)

Found it a girlfriend the other day. The ladies bike was built Feb ‘85 and the Rustomod in Oct ‘84.


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak (May 10, 2021)

Super cool bike and nice job bringing it back. I think it might be a little newer than 84 though. The serial number doesn't appear to be stamped in the normal spot under the badge and it has the late style rear chaingaurd mount and late forks. This looks more like an 87 or so. May be these things started happening in late late 84, but I have owned 4 or 5 84's and they were all the earlier style frame and fork.


----------



## SoBayRon (May 11, 2021)

Hey Danny,
Thanks for the compliment.
Since I don’t have the original sales receipts for these and can’t be sure what year they were actually marketed/sold, I can only go by the numbers stamped on the head badges. The men’s is 2704 and the ladies is 0365. I do believe that you are correct, these things started happening in 84 as mfg shifted from Chicago to Taiwan.
On another note, we haven’t seen many pics of your collection lately. Post up some of your latest work. Would love to see ‘em!


----------

